# 5HTP Experience Anyone?



## yliza (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello

First post here, i joined as I am seeking advise specific to 5HTP. I won't bore you with the history...no need.

I have been on Dosulepin (100mg - 75mg alternate as I am trying to get off it) for 2+ years.
All it does is give me munchies and made me heavier than I have ever been in my life. (I am naturally skinny with fast metabolism like my Dad)
So I want off.

I bought some Happy Days 5HTP. Tried 100MG first night, was too much I felt high.
Went to 50mg the next night which was fine 
3rd night back up to 100mg and have been all fine and good on that dose for almost 3 weeks.
No vivid dreams. No negative side effects, no headaches, no sickness or stomach issues etc...it was great for making me sleep at nights...wonderful and still is...

However, the last 4 days I have been getting a feeling of being wired..anxious but not my normal flavor, and not AS severe as I had been. 
Just a slight tremor and a feeling of being agitated, on edge...slight panic. 
I have noticed a slight jaw clenching too for over a week...(when I am awake not asleep)

The anxiety periods waxes and wanes and a distraction seems to help.

*I know it is not advised to take 5HTP with tricycles* so I am aware of the Serotonin Syndrome and I guess that is at least in part why I am asking for advice.

I read that my type of AD (old tricycle) works on existing serotonin, so if your levels are low then in theory the tricycle won't have much to work with.

As I have had anxiety and depression on and off for 10 years and I haven't noticed any real benefit with taking Dosulepin, I assumed my serotonin levels would be low and figured perhaps it would work better if I increased the levels.

PLUS I am slowly tapering off Dosulepin from 100mg nightly to 75mg on alternate nights with the plan to drop to 75mg every night soon...(I have been on this alternate lower dose for 2 months) So I also assumed that taking 5HTP might help with any withdrawal symptoms (?)

I have never taken any anti depressant before other than Dosulepin but I have read that the newer types like Prozac actually help your body create Serotonin and as such taking 5HTP WITH prozac type drugs is risky.
Also that it is normal to experience an increase in anxiety when taking prescribed SSRIs due to the increase in Serotonin..

*So my question is: *

As 5HTP is the natural equivalent to Prozac types of ADs...could this new flavor of anxiety just be a passing normal adjustment side effect as the serotonin levels are increasing in my system and I am feeling it by way of increased anxiety?

I don't know whether I should stop, reduce, increase or just continue taking the same dose...I would hate to give up something that might make me better.

Many thanks.

Is it


----------



## becky07 (Feb 15, 2012)

I tried 5HTP and it did absolutely nothing. I also have tried Valerian and St Johns Wort with no results.


----------



## yliza (Mar 26, 2012)

becky07 said:


> I tried 5HTP and it did absolutely nothing. I also have tried Valerian and St Johns Wort with no results.


Thanks, but that's not really helping me with the purpose of my post..


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

It could be placebo effect. You might be fooling yourself. >.> Do you really want to rely on pills all your life? Why not tackle problems with a sober mind?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I would like to know if anyone who has myoclonus has trued 5-htp and gotten any improvement from it?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I triepd 5Htp and it didnt improve me mood it actually made me feel more impulsive.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

**** worked for me with l trytophan


----------



## Dyaneleshin (Aug 7, 2012)

I really hope that yliza is notified when there is a response to this thread. 

First off, some of the replies to the original post here are ridiculous, abusive and insensitive. Please, don't judge people who take pills - maybe we "pill poppers" do all the other "right" things that you suggest (I know that I do - I'm a certified personal trainer and major health advocate) and those lovely, feel-good modalities are not enough. 

I have taken benzos for anxiety, but that wasn't a long-term solution, so I tapered off them following the renowned Ashton Manual and under the guidance of two Stanford-trained physicians. I decided (after trying other natural anxiety alternatives such as kava) to try 5-HTP with the blessing of my shrink. 

I have bipolar and I take one medication for it, which I don't have a choice about if I want to stay alive, ya know? ANYWAY he said go for it & that 5-HTP was not a problem in combo with my other med. So, following the 5-HTP guidelines in N.Y. Times bestselling author Dr. Hyman's book "The UltraMind Solution" I started taking 5-HTP 3 days ago (50 mg twice a day, I wait 1/2 an hour after food at least) and I'm feeling something, an improvement in the acute anxiety level I've had for years. It's not a placebo effect - this jaded pill popper knows a thing or two about that. I have an open mind about this and I'm excited. I am also about to read a book called "The Feel Good Diet" about serotonin (it covers anxiety disorders in there to some extent) & I ordered a book about 5-HTP by Winifred Conkling on Amazon that good good reviews. I have hope, and that counts a lot in my book. PM me if you have any questions and good luck.


----------

